# temporary android phone - verizon - Give me some recomendations



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

My contract with VZ is up the end of October, however my Galaxy Nexus is about dead so I need something to hold me over till then (when I'll be leaving for tmobile) I don't particularly LOVE any of the current Verizon options however I need something.

Looking at getting one of the following used from CL:

Galaxy S3
Droid DNA
Raxr HD (or Maxx HD)

Looking at development side of things obviously the S3 has LOTS of ROM options, and coming from a Nexus device I really appreciate an AOSP based rom. That said I know the S3 is a little older and something like the DNA may be quicker and look/feel a little nicer in hand. Never messed with the Razr much, but I know it's a fairly popular device and has reasonable specs.

So throw out some opinions because I'm having trouble deciding which one I wanna get, all seem to be priced used similarly.

_(sorry if this is in the wrong section, couldn't find an 'all android devices' type of section to throw it in)_


----------



## thenewmalcolm (Oct 17, 2011)

Keep waiting as long as possible.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol nice. Ended up getting a DNA. Very nice phone, just lacking a bit on the development side of things

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

